# Dean El Diente



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i'm looking to get a titanium frame but don't want a noodle. I have read that the Dean el diente has large down tubes and stays so i figure this would stiffen things up over lesser diameter tubes. 
does anyone have experience or knowledge on this compared to other ti frames?
thanx


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Get a moots or Eriksen. Pony up.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

varian72 said:


> Get a moots or Eriksen. Pony up.


+1000


----------



## tbyrne (Dec 29, 2004)

+1001


----------



## gnatman (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a Dean Ti frame sold under the brand Ionic. It's a 2001(?) model, but is very much like the current design of Dean frames today. The down tube is fatter tha the rest of the tubes and with a Weyless full carbon fork and Velomax wheels the ride is very nice.

Don't have experience with other Ti frames, but I can't find a complaint with this one.


----------

